# The Germans arrived! :) (with pics)



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Hello folks,

my name ist Kris, i´m 22 years old and from Munich, Germany.
I wanna share some of my pictures with you, hope you enjoy it!
Brachypelma smithi - molting


















greetings Kris


----------



## priZZ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Kris!

This smithi thing is awesome! More please!


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Avicularia avicularia - mating













Finally after 2month of finger-crossing --> tata   








greetings Kris


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Homoeomma spec. - adult male







Homoeommo spec. - adult female







greetings Kris


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Shake ya ass













greetings Kris


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Jun 22, 2004)

Beautiful pics, i realy need to buy a camara.


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Avicularia versicolor - female







Avicularia minatrix - female







Avicularia geroldi - sling







greetings Kris


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Heteroscodra maculata







greetings Kris


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus







greetings Kris


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 22, 2004)

Huge pat on the back, great pictures my friend,


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Poecilotheria ornata







Poecilotheria fasciata







Poecilotheria formosa













Poecilotheria regalis







Poecilotheria pederseni







greetings Kris


----------



## grammostola1953 (Jun 22, 2004)

Zoo Keeper said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics, i realy need to buy a camara.


Ditto! Great Pix!


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

Eucratoscelus pachypus - adult female







greetings Kris


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2004)

A few tanks of my spiders!





































greetings Kris


----------



## priZZ (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool pix Kris, respect!


----------



## versus (Jun 22, 2004)

oh my god!!... u guys rocks!~.. very nice tarantula and their enclosures were beautiful!~ *drooling* :}


----------



## FryLock (Jun 22, 2004)

OMG overload of fantastic pic's today great setup's too


----------



## morda (Jun 22, 2004)

Awsome! Great pics! Beautifil T's...


----------



## Robert Seliger (Jun 22, 2004)

1.1.0 Ephebopus murinus in action   







Greetings from North-Germany !
Robert


----------



## Hairyspider (Jun 22, 2004)

*koodos on the cool pix.*

great job, cool T's also. I have a question in a couple of your tank pix, you have double sliding doors (glass).What kind of T's do you house in them and. do you have to keep those locked? My question is because I have been eying this sort of tank at my local herp shop, but wasn't sure if the T could slide open the door, wasn't sure how strong T's could be.
Thanks

Hairy.


----------



## blckwidow75 (Jun 22, 2004)

Kris said:
			
		

> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I especially LOVE this P. Ultramarinus!!  Wow!  Sweet pic


----------



## word (Jun 23, 2004)

wow, those are some beautiful pics!


----------



## Randomosity (Jun 23, 2004)

nice pics!  Gonna have to get some of my B. smithii and G. rosea up soon


----------



## Kris (Jun 23, 2004)

Hairyspider said:
			
		

> great job, cool T's also. I have a question in a couple of your tank pix, you have double sliding doors (glass).What kind of T's do you house in them and. do you have to keep those locked? My question is because I have been eying this sort of tank at my local herp shop, but wasn't sure if the T could slide open the door, wasn't sure how strong T's could be.
> Thanks
> 
> Hairy.



Hello,

i have a few tanks with sliding doors (most Poecilotheria species) and i lock them with a paper-clip or a copper wire. That´s much cheaper than a lock!   
You can see this technique on this page. It´s german but i think you understand the pictures. 
Klick me 
Some T´s are strong enough to open the doors especially bigger ones and they will try it one day, believe me!


----------



## priZZ (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, last time my Br. auratum took a trip to the outside... wondering how he could draw the door.


----------



## Kris (Jun 23, 2004)

Avicularia minatrix - adult male







Avicularia minatrix - adult female







Avicularia minatrix - mating


----------



## Kris (Jun 23, 2004)

Poecilotheria ornata says hello!


----------



## morda (Jun 23, 2004)

Great minatrix!
How many slings did You get form those two Avic's cocons?


----------



## Kris (Jun 23, 2004)

morda said:
			
		

> Great minatrix!
> How many slings did You get form those two Avic's cocons?


Hello,

i´ll take the Avi avi cocon in 3 weeks from the mother, so i´ll see how many slings i have.
And the A.minatrix never build a cocon!


----------



## morda (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok and what about E.murinus? I'll have this beautiful skeleton in just a week or something.


----------



## siucfi (Jun 23, 2004)

DEUTSCHLAND UBER ALLEM!  Woher sind sie?  Miene ganse familie ist aus deutschland, Bremen und Berlin.
Jens


----------



## priZZ (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi,

I am german to, but it may be very generous to speak/write in english! Because this is an english lingual forum.

Bye.


----------



## Garrick (Jun 23, 2004)

Your pictures are awesome!

-Garrick

eight


----------



## Kris (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments! 

Brachypelma auratum







Citharischius crawshayi







Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## Matt (Jun 23, 2004)

Very nicce Pics you guys got!

Anyway here'a another German 

Matt


----------



## morda (Jun 23, 2004)

Crawshayi roxx - but it's still a juvenile, right?


----------



## Jakob (Jun 23, 2004)

Ich hab 10 Jahre in Deutschland gewohnt. Schoen zu sehen das auch mehr Deutsche diese website besuchen!

Jake


----------



## priZZ (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Morda,

You like crawshayi? What about this little, nasty bastardo?

Outside his/her (don't know yet) burrow (büro   )







and Inside his/her burrow







You better lay low!


----------



## conway (Jun 23, 2004)

thanx! the tank setups are truly amazing! and the t's are absolutely awesome! thanxs for sharing and keep up the good work!


----------



## morda (Jun 23, 2004)

priZZ - C.crawshayi is one of my favourite T's. 

His beautiful colors, stridulation, beautiful burrows  .... and so on, and so on...

My is still a spiderling (about 4th moult). Very slowly growing species, but I love it.


----------



## priZZ (Jun 23, 2004)

@ Morda:

How often You see Your crawshayi sling? For myself: never, this pix were made about 4 hours ago, but only because I opened the burrow!   

And yes, very slow in growing! Maybe slower than Gr. pulchra.


----------



## Citharischius (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey I really like your Heteroscodra maculata ! Some day I'll buy one too ... I just have to find one , cause last month I could'nt find it in Houten .

edit": sorry for my bad english  :8o


----------



## morda (Jun 23, 2004)

priZZ - my has burrow by the wall of the box. I can see it every time I want


----------



## Robert Seliger (Jun 23, 2004)

*Some more Pic´s from Germany !!!*







0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia







0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus







0.1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus







0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus







Phormictopus cancerides (mating)







0.1.0 Phormictopus cancerides protecting her eggsac 







Pterinochilus murinus (mating)







0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus protecting her eggsac







0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei protecting her eggsac







1.0.0 Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum







0.1.0 Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum 







Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum (mating)
-Sorry, very bad quality. They were very fast.- 

Greetings from North-Germany !
Robert


----------



## morda (Jun 23, 2004)

Great pics... nice cocons.


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow those pics are fantastic well done guys


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow Kris, awesome t's and set-ups


----------



## priZZ (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Selen, I mean Robert. What is this grass/moss on Your substrat?   

Looks very nice, just like in the natural habitat, and also very nice pictures with awesome spiderzz.


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey,
The German´s really arrived.. me too   
i want to show you some pix, let´s start!
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 24, 2004)

*0.1 Tapinauchenius purpureus*












*Iridopelme spec. "Recife" 4th molt*


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 24, 2004)

*0.1 Avicularia minatrix*







*0.0.1 Avicularia bicegoi*







*0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa*


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 24, 2004)

*0.0.1 Avicularia metallica*







*0.1 Tapinauchenius elenae*







0.1 Homoeomma spec. blue


----------



## genious_gr (Jun 24, 2004)

Robert Seliger:eek:-Sorry said:


> THESE, were of bad quality??


----------



## Robert Seliger (Jun 24, 2004)

Only the Stromatopelma calceatum calceatum mating picture is very, very bad quality.

They were so fast, and i´ve been too slow with my camera. 

@prizz

I used Spaghnum Moss and Normal Grass for the garden. But in my tanks, the grass grew for about 2 or 3 month´s and then dried out. I don´t know why   

Greetings from North-Germany !
Robert


----------



## mick (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome collection my friend. Damn I need a better cam.
Mick


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 24, 2004)

*0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus*







*0.1 Xenesthis immanis 2nd Molt* 







*0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans*


----------



## priZZ (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Sven,

You never said You have Cyriocosmus elegans!!! Cool, very nice T!


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 24, 2004)

hi Marcel,


			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> Hi Sven,
> 
> You never said You have Cyriocosmus elegans!!! Cool, very nice T!


 ;P    Thx!


----------



## priZZ (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey...

I want more pix of this Cyriocosmus elegans!!!


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey


			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> Hey...
> 
> I want more pix of this Cyriocosmus elegans!!!


Sorry I´ve no more Pix @ Webspace.
I`ve them all on CD and i don`t have the CD.
You have to wait.. sorry :8o


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 25, 2004)

I've been dying to ask: are Homoeomma spe. available in America? Are they called something different in here?  I've never seen a picture of one of these before. It is beautifull. You have such good pictures there and I've enjoyed looking at them. I can't post any pictures. My husband's apt. was robbed and they took the computer and other stuff. The thingy you use to put the pictures in the computer was one of them.

Sharon


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi,
I get the homoeomma spec. as schizopelma bicarinatum but it isn`t.
In Germany i think we called homoeomma spec. blue but if you look at Rick West page you will found her under cyclosternum spec. It will deal as cyclosternum spec. grammostola spec. chromatopelma spec. and homoemma spec. blue here another pic from me... Enjoy!
Adult female






Adult male






Ps. adult female coast 35€


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 25, 2004)

*Avicularia versicolor cocon 185 T´s*


----------



## priZZ (Jun 25, 2004)

Or Paraphysa spec., or Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi? Or not?


----------



## Inkognito2k (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi


			
				priZZ said:
			
		

> Or Paraphysa spec., or Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi? Or not?


Oh i don`t know. it could be...
 Sven


----------



## Kris (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello,

back again with a few new pics!   

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus - premolt






and the same spider - postmolt


----------



## Kris (Jul 28, 2004)

Poecilotheria rufilata







Poecilotheria fasciata







Poecilotheria ornata







Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Kris (Jul 28, 2004)

Poecilotheria rufilata







Cyriopagopus schioedtei







Ephebopus murinus







Avicularia avicularia


----------



## Kris (Jul 28, 2004)

Poecilotheria regalis







Avicularia urticans


----------



## Brian S (Jul 28, 2004)

Kris, You have an awesome collection!!


----------



## Inkognito2k (Aug 2, 2004)

And Back again  ;P 

I´ve take some new pix too.. Enjoy

Poecilotheria formosa female


----------



## Inkognito2k (Aug 2, 2004)

Iridopelma Spec. "Recife"













Chilobrachys fimbriatus female


----------



## Inkognito2k (Aug 2, 2004)

Tapinauchenius elenae


----------



## pelo (Aug 7, 2004)

Kris said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> back again with a few new pics!
> 
> ...


You certainly have a nice collection of spiders.It's just your P.ultramarinus.Are you sure that's what it is?I've got 4 of them and none (or any pics I've seen of them also) look like yours.Possible case of misID?


----------



## Kali (Aug 7, 2004)

beautiful t's and gorgeous enclosures. my spartan ten gallons and kritter keepers are suddenly an embarassment. :8o 

kristin


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Aug 7, 2004)

*Hi Kris!!*

WOW!!! Those are great pix!!! WOW!!!
Can you tell me more about your Homoeomma spec.? Beautiful...


----------



## aliasx (Aug 7, 2004)

This is a great thread, I want to build some of those enclosures.  I got the window slide for the front now I need to order some plexiglass [drillable] and make a prototype.


----------



## Kris (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello again,

time for some new Pics!

Avicularia avicularia - spiderlings


----------



## Kris (Sep 22, 2004)

Brachypelma boehmei -  freshly molted


----------



## Kris (Sep 22, 2004)

Poecilotheria regalis - female













Poecilotheria striata - spiderling







Poecilotheria subfusca - juvenile







Poecilotheria subfusca - spiderling







Poecilotheria ornata - ventral


----------



## genious_gr (Sep 22, 2004)

Any Germans that didn't see this?


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=315294#post315294


----------



## zahiro (Sep 22, 2004)

Nices collection and pics.

You are welcome  Kris !


----------



## Runaway987 (Sep 22, 2004)

These colours have been saturated with some sort of editing software havent they???

:?

They all look crayoned in and the bohemis dirt looks as orange as the spider thats all..


Awesome collection, i wish i had the room/time/food.dedication


----------



## Xanzo (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow amazing pics and collections. Thanks for making my morning


----------



## sektone (Sep 22, 2004)

awesome pics. wow.. 
amazing t's i love your minatrix


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Kris,
Great idea! Let´s post some new Pix..  ;P 

*Chilobrachys fimbriatus* 













*Avicularia cf. metallica* 







*Iridopelma spec. Recife* 







*Poecilotheria formosa* 













Gr33tings Sven


----------



## Angelo (Sep 23, 2004)

hey Kris...you are arachnorotten!!! ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P 
haha, jk. great pix. you put alot of fellow keepers to shame. :8o


----------



## Dee (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh! Kris Kris Kris! I'm only just getting my first tarantulas tomorrow but I'm dying to have them now! Your photos have me so excited, I know now I've made a good hobby choice, those t's are just to die for! The colors and variety. (The little slings are so cute!) Newbie eyecandy! *______* Beautiful Kris. Just beautiful!


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi,

This morning startet...

1.1 P. regalis













0.1






1.0






0.1 Ps. pulcher Ventral







Sven


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 24, 2004)

And some other...

E. pachypus







C. fimbriatus fresh molted







I. Spec. Recife fresh molted


----------



## Kris (Sep 25, 2004)

1.0 Cyriopagopus schioedtei - subadult







0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei - subadult


----------



## SandBoa (Sep 25, 2004)

*Sick*

those Ts are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and their terreriums are also  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P


----------



## Overmenneske (Sep 26, 2004)

Keep 'em coming guys, this is fantastic.





			
				Runaway987 said:
			
		

> These colours have been saturated with some sort of editing software havent they???
> 
> They all look crayoned in and the bohemis dirt looks as orange as the spider thats all..


Hmm, I agree.


----------



## xanadu1015 (Sep 26, 2004)

*I am in absolute awe!*

Those are some beautiful T's. Those pictures really brought out the breathtaking color and markings of those T's. You truly have a wonderful collection. The set ups were fantastic too.



Laura


----------



## WoPeGermany (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi,

I am from germany, too.

I dont have many pics because my T.Blondi is in her hole. But my G.Rosea is always on front of my Terri

Here are some pics

1-3 T.Blondi (her name is emilie)
4-5 G.Rosea (her name is mortica)

greetings from Germany


----------



## Sequin (Sep 27, 2004)

Absolute wow!!! My favs out of all the pics was the P.Ornata, P.ultramarinus and the Iridopelme species..i havent even heard of the iridopelme species before .....


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi,


			
				~AnimalQueen~ said:
			
		

> Absolute wow!!! My favs out of all the pics was the P.Ornata, P.ultramarinus and the Iridopelme species..i havent even heard of the iridopelme species before .....


Good to know! look @ this..

Iridopelma spec. recife (...?) 3rd. molt







they looks very cool but if they adult they are only brown..


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 28, 2004)

0.1 Poecilotheria formosa







Tanks...

0.1 C. fimbriatus







0.0.1 A. metallica







Greetings


----------



## Bearo (Sep 28, 2004)

nice 
how big is the A. minatrix female?

I'm going to frankfurt (am main) in a wile, anybody with tips on spidershops (/reptile) or anything?


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi,


			
				Bearo said:
			
		

> nice
> how big is the A. minatrix female?
> 
> I'm going to frankfurt (am main) in a wile, anybody with tips on spidershops (/reptile) or anything?


Which minatrix? Oh i don´t know i don´t be traveld to frankfurt..sorry


----------



## Bearo (Sep 28, 2004)

Inkognito2k said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Which minatrix? Oh i don´t know i don´t be traveld to frankfurt..sorry


the one on page 1 and so on... if anybody else has an adulr minatrix female you could tell me theri size  because mine is like 7cm and I think she is adult  :? 
I think i will check her when i get home.. havent seen "her" for a while


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi,


			
				Bearo said:
			
		

> the one on page 1 and so on... if anybody else has an adulr minatrix female you could tell me theri size  because mine is like 7cm and I think she is adult  :?
> I think i will check her when i get home.. havent seen "her" for a while


You have a 7 cm Avi minatix? What 4 a mutant  i´ve never heard something about this sizes  Or didn´t you mean the bodylenght?

Gr33tings


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 28, 2004)

Inkognito2k said:
			
		

> Iridopelma spec. recife (Avicularia recifiensis?)


please don't confuse the people and don't bring the dealers on bad ideas! =:-(

just my two cents!
Martin


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Martin,


			
				Martin H. said:
			
		

> please don't confuse the people and don't bring the dealers on bad ideas! =:-(
> 
> just my two cents!
> Martin


I asked that in the Vogelspinne e.V community, because littlebluespiderling says it _could be_ And He says if his Infos are wrong somebody will correct. You says:  and which if not? You haven´t reply @ this thread what you really mean..

Regards..

Ps. i´ve edited the pic


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 28, 2004)

Inkognito2k said:
			
		

> I asked that in the Vogelspinne e.V community, because littlebluespiderling says it _could be_ And He says if his Infos are wrong somebody will correct. You says:  and which if not? You haven´t reply @ this thread what you really mean..


ich stell jetzt auch einfach mal irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum ohne jegliche Belege oder Argumente ... vielleicht korrigiert sie ja wer wenn sie falsch sein sollten!  ;P  
...aber was ist wenn keiner sie korrigiert...!?  :? 

just my two cents!
Martin


----------



## Socrates (Sep 28, 2004)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> ich stell jetzt auch einfach mal irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum ohne jegliche Belege oder Argumente ... vielleicht korrigiert sie ja wer wenn sie falsch sein sollten!  ;P
> ...aber was ist wenn keiner sie korrigiert...!?  :?
> 
> just my two cents!
> Martin


Dann wird keiner schlauer werden - und niemand lernt etwas dazu, und eventuell lernt man sogar etwas falsches.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## mouse (Sep 28, 2004)

und ich dachte wir sollten in english schreiben.... :? lange nicht mehr deutsch gesprochen...lol
translation
and i thought we are to write in english...? haven't spoken german in a long time...lol

dianne


----------



## Inkognito2k (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Martin
Jetzt habe auch ich es geckecht.. sorry.. habe das dann nur falsch Interpretiert 

Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine ich habe auch schon gesehen das Iridopelma spec. als diese Avicularia verkauft wurden..

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bearo (Sep 29, 2004)

Inkognito2k said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You have a 7 cm Avi minatix? What 4 a mutant  i´ve never heard something about this sizes  Or didn´t you mean the bodylenght?
> 
> Gr33tings


legspan of course


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 30, 2004)

Hallo Sven,



			
				Inkognito2k said:
			
		

> Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine ich habe auch schon gesehen das Iridopelma spec. als diese Avicularia verkauft wurden..


yup, war Todd Gearheart. Da zu gabes auch eine Diskusison in der arachnid-pix Liste! Un d ist auch nicth das erst e mal, dass ich mitihm über "kreative Nmaensvergabe" "disk utiert" habe. *seufz*
Und unt. and. das mei nte ich auch mit jemand. auf dum me Gedankn zu bringen!

viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## delta (Sep 30, 2004)

pb's mit der tasta Martin?  :?


----------



## Martin H. (Sep 30, 2004)

*don't try this at home kids! *

*don't try this at home kids! *


----------



## Kris (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello everybody,

after a short discussion this thread is back with new pictures!   

Poecilotheria formosa 0.1 subadult







Poecilotheria ornata 0.1 subadult







Poecilotheria ornata 1.0 subadult


----------



## priZZ (Oct 4, 2004)

He... both ornatas used to be MINE!


----------



## Kris (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello,

Brachylpelma boehmei 0.1


----------



## Kris (Oct 18, 2004)

Poecilotheria formosa 0.1


----------



## Kris (Oct 18, 2004)

Sorry it´s not a tarantula.   

Phelsuma mad. grandis eating a locust.


----------



## Kris (Oct 18, 2004)

That´s the tank of my Avicularia avicularia. Its size is 30x30x40 cm and planted with ivy, the ground is covered with moss. She also made a cocoon in this tank.


----------



## priZZ (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice Kris... keep goin', make me more jealous than I am already!  :drool:


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT (Oct 18, 2004)

You've got some cool tanks - live or fake plants?


----------



## priZZ (Oct 18, 2004)

They are all living ones. I can assure that!


----------



## Smulkin (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice collection of shots - danke for those.


 . . . and here I felt all special having just posted some b.smithi post molt pics lol


----------



## Kris (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello everybody,

I´m back from the latest show in Kornwestheim and I spent some money!   

First my new tanks 30x30x40 cm with cork and live plants for Poecilotheria spec.



















And this ist my new 20x20x40 cm tank also with cork and live plant.


----------



## Kris (Nov 2, 2004)

I also bought some new spiders!  :clap: 

Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" - Slings














Poecilotheria subfuscas - Sling







Poecilotheria fasciata - juvenile







Poecilotheria formosa - juvenile


----------



## Vanan (Nov 2, 2004)

Love the enclosures. And great T's.


----------



## versus (Nov 2, 2004)

damn! i love the subfusca very much! :wall:  :wall: wish could have that one.... :wall:  :wall:


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 2, 2004)

Inkognito2k said:
			
		

> *0.1 Tapinauchenius purpureus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the common name for this T i dont think ive seen it before


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 2, 2004)

envious....  :drool:   :clap:


----------



## priZZ (Nov 2, 2004)

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> whats the common name for this T i dont think ive seen it before


Sorry, can't answer Your question, but forget common names. They suck. Really. At least here in Europe...


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 2, 2004)

do you any of you guys have any pics of it from a website or something???


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 2, 2004)

jeffh_x said:
			
		

> envious....  :drool:   :clap:


yeah me to  :drool:


----------



## priZZ (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi *David*,



			
				pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> do you any of you guys have any pics of it from a website or something???


I can tell You about _*Tapinauchenius purpureus*_ (*Purple Treespider*, if so interested in common names) they are the fastest Ts I've ever saw, and also my worst foto models...   So forgive the crappy quality, of the next 2 pix.

*0.1 Tapinauchenius purpureus juvenil SCHMIDT, 1995*







*1.0 Tapinauchenius purpureus juvenil SCHMIDT, 1995*







About _*Iridopelma sp. "Recife"*_ can tell *Inkongnito2k* more, I'm sure.


----------



## Tarantula (Nov 4, 2004)

Kris said:
			
		

> Hello,



First of all I must say WOW! really beautiful pics and Ts. And the enclosures is the most beautiful I have ever seen!

And now to anoter thing. I must say Im a bit confused about this P. ultramarinus. It doesnt look like a ultramarinus. 

Heres a pic of my mature female:







Cheers!

and keep the pics coming!


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 4, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Hi *David*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## priZZ (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi,



			
				pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> hey looks like a sweet T i wish i could find one of those over here im looking to get some more do you know where i could find one for sale in the U.S.....


I live in Europe, they are also not pretty common here, but sometimes available, and I know a friend, who breed them. Both of my _*purpureus*_ are from him.

In the U.S. You can maybe find them at Spidershoppe or Scott's Tarantulas. Or if You are lucky, then in one of the Pet Shops...


----------



## Kris (Nov 5, 2004)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> First of all I must say WOW! really beautiful pics and Ts. And the enclosures is the most beautiful I have ever seen!
> 
> And now to anoter thing. I must say Im a bit confused about this P. ultramarinus. It doesnt look like a ultramarinus.


Hello,

thanks for the compliments.
A lot of people told me this about my "ultramarinus" and i believe meanwhile that it isn´t a P.ultramarinus. I will send the next exoscelett to a person who can specify it!


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 5, 2004)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey thanks man im going to have to look into one of those...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Nov 7, 2004)

WoPeGermany said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am from germany, too.
> 
> ...


wow Nice Blondi without bold spot


----------



## Kris (Nov 9, 2004)

Back with some Poecilotheria shots!   

Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## Kris (Nov 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Kris (Nov 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Kris (Nov 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria fasciata


----------



## Kris (Nov 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria fasciata


----------



## Kris (Nov 10, 2004)

Poecilotheria formosa - adult male


----------



## weisi (Nov 15, 2004)

*one more german*

some of my spiders.
1,0 brachypelma emilia






1,0 brachypelma klaai






0,1 haplopelma lividum


----------



## jeffh_x (Nov 15, 2004)

amazing pics..great macros! i wud die to have a pokie..not even 1 i own! darn it im so left behind..  :}  ...i want ur enclosures too..u got ppl to do it or did u make them urself? simply astonishing enclosures...damn it.. :wall:


----------



## Kris (Nov 20, 2004)

Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## Kris (Nov 20, 2004)

Holothele incei - Kindergarten for 6 little fellows


----------



## becca81 (Nov 20, 2004)

wow!

Your spiders and especially set-ups are amazing!  That's what I'm wanting for my house - something that looks amazingly nice!

Did you custom-make your tanks?


----------



## kellygirl (Nov 20, 2004)

Amazingly beautiful photos, you guys!  Thank you so much for sharing... the purplish hues on the Poecilotheria specimens...  :drool: 

-Kelly


----------



## manville (Nov 26, 2004)

very very nice pokies!


----------



## Kris (Dec 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria formosa - female


----------



## Kris (Dec 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria ornata - female


----------



## Kris (Dec 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria fasciata - Mating


----------



## Kris (Dec 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria fasciata - adult Male


----------



## Kris (Dec 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria subfusca - juvenile


----------



## Kris (Dec 9, 2004)

Poecilotheria regalis - Mating (a little shy these two   )


----------



## Kris (Dec 12, 2004)

Poecilotheria rufilata - adult female














She is really huge!  :clap:


----------



## Kris (Dec 12, 2004)

Poecilotheria ornata - adult female freshly molted


----------



## Hendrik C. (Dec 15, 2004)

*Some pix*

Good'Day,

*Avicularia spec.*






*Avicularia spec.*






*Blaptica dubia*






*Theraphosa blondi*






*Lasiodora difficlis*






*Heteroscodra maculata*






*Pamphobeteus platyomma*






*Aphonopelma seemanni*






*Brachypelma smithi*






*Pamphobeteus antinous*






All pics are available as big wallpapers.

greetz
illmatic


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Avicularia versicolor - Mating


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Cyriopagopus spec. blue - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Poecilotheria subfusca - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Poecilotheria pederseni - juvenile


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Cyriopagopus schioedtei - juvenile male


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Poecilotheria ornata - adult female


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Poecilotheria formosa - adult female with male


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Psalmopoeus pulcher - subadult male


----------



## Kris (Jan 25, 2005)

Ephebopus cyanognathus - Spiderling


----------



## evil_educator (Mar 27, 2005)

wow i just browsed through this thread from page 1 to 12 and i must say the germans have very very nice ts'!!


----------



## Kris (Mar 27, 2005)

evil_educator said:
			
		

> wow i just browsed through this thread from page 1 to 12 and i must say the germans have very very nice ts'!!


Hello,

thank you very much. And right on with some new pictures!  :clap: 

Poecilotheria regalis - adult female


----------



## Kris (Mar 27, 2005)

Poecilotheria miranda - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (Mar 27, 2005)

Cyriopagopus spec. "blue" - juvenile







And again!  :worship:


----------



## priZZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice *Kris*! I like You setups, and Your unique Ts! :worship:


----------



## Kris (Mar 27, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> Very nice *Kris*! I like You setups, and Your unique Ts! :worship:


Thank you very much!   

One part of my room! All Poecilotheria spec. tanks are 30x30x40(cm) with corkplates and live plants!


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you please post some more pics of your spider room ??

Regards, Mike    :worship:  :worship:


----------



## anderstd (Mar 27, 2005)

Great pictures, nice looking group of T's.  I also like the tanks you have set up.


----------



## stubby8th (Mar 27, 2005)

*Deutsch Hochbau*



			
				Kris said:
			
		

> A few tanks of my spiders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Freundin - now this is what I'm talking about! I Liebe your set-ups! Leave it to the Germans to build a better . . . well, anything!


----------



## dOOb (Mar 28, 2005)

damn... i reached the end    incredible EVERYTHING guys.... wow!!! this is the best picture thread of all time!!! congrats on your T's and kick @ss setups Kris!

now, i don't want to be rude or anything but... can we get s'more pics... PLEEEEEZE!!!    :worship:


----------



## Brando (Mar 28, 2005)

The tanks are most impressive, the T's are cool too i guess . Where do you get cork bark i assume online but do like plant nurseries sell them?


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2005)

Brando said:
			
		

> The tanks are most impressive, the T's are cool too i guess . Where do you get cork bark i assume online but do like plant nurseries sell them?


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=32609
Check out the supply link...Feel free to PM me anything new, or to report dead links...Though I imagine the cricket category is well rounded  
T


----------



## priZZ (Mar 28, 2005)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Meine Freundin - now this is what I'm talking about! I Liebe your set-ups! Leave it to the Germans to build a better . . . well, anything!


LOL! You associate for Mercedes Benz?  But I have to agree. *Kris* has one of th most beautiful setups, I've ever seen!


----------



## PoseidonSai (Mar 28, 2005)

Fantastic Ts love your formosa & rufilata. Hope my rufilata slings grow up to look like yours. 2 thumbs up for your wonderful pics. :clap:


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 28, 2005)

OMG those are the best pics of Pokies I have ever seen. I have a unsexed 2" P.ornata sling and can't wait till it get bigger!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Inkognito2k (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, 

Really nice T´s Kris.  and the Tanks too..

Some new Pic´s..:

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus







Avicularia huriana







Lampropelma spp.







Cyriopagopus sp. sg. "blue"







 :worship: 

Sven


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello,

thank you, but stop now with all the compliments cause I´m blushing!  :8o 

This is the tank of my two Phelsuma mad. grandis geckos. It´s 100x50x70(cm) with a Xaximplate at the back and bamboo. Of course all live plants.


----------



## jbrd (Mar 28, 2005)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Meine Freundin - now this is what I'm talking about! I Liebe your set-ups! Leave it to the Germans to build a better . . . well, anything!


 i was wondering what the little enclosure is for in the front at the bottom of the tank? extra humidity ?, food storage ? venting ?


----------



## F. J. A. (Mar 28, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> i was wondering what the little enclosure is for in the front at the bottom of the tank? extra humidity ?, food storage ? venting ?


Venting. This tanks are very common here, don't you have them in the US?


----------



## jbrd (Mar 28, 2005)

F. J. A. said:
			
		

> Venting. This tanks are very common here, don't you have them in the US?


yes i have seen them on other tanks, but i dont know if they were here in the US or not  :? 
seeing as how it is for venting, how much better is it than just having holes drilled in the side instead?


----------



## ilovebugs (Mar 29, 2005)

wonderful pictures.
I've never seen a spider molting under something.
I like your cages. looks nice


----------



## smokejuan (Mar 29, 2005)

man.....your T's live better than I do! Looks like tarantula fantasy island. :drool: It definitely looks like you take pride in your pets and look well cared for. Hats off to ya! Very cool setups!


----------



## robustum (Apr 19, 2005)

Bonnetina rudloffi 0,0,1


----------



## manville (Apr 19, 2005)

very very nice tank setup...


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens -  0.1 adult


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

Poecilotheria fasciata - Big Mama


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

Avicularia avicularia - adult male


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

Holothele incei


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

Poecilotheria subfusca - 0.1 - juvenil


----------



## Kris (Apr 23, 2005)

Poecilotheria striata - 0.1 - juvenil


----------



## robustum (May 3, 2005)

Hallo,
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 0,0,1
best regards Jürgen


----------



## weisi (May 4, 2005)

1.1 P.rufilata and 1.0 P.ornata


----------



## robustum (May 10, 2005)

C,gracile 0,0,1
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Kris (May 20, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I bought a new cam yesterday!  :clap: 
Here are my first attempts.

Grammostola grossa - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (May 20, 2005)

Holothele incei - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (May 20, 2005)

Nhandu chromatus - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (May 20, 2005)

Poecilotheria miranda - Spiderling


----------



## Kris (May 20, 2005)

Cyriopagopus spec. "blue" -  Spiderling


----------



## Kris (May 20, 2005)

Poecilotheria subfusca -  0.1 - juvenile


----------



## Kris (May 20, 2005)

Poecilotheria ornata - Exoscelett


----------



## weisi (Sep 7, 2005)

*lunch time*

regalis having lunch


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 7, 2005)

ok you left me without words your  T`s+enclosers are AMAZING>>>>>....wonderfull....

Aaron


----------



## king7 (Sep 8, 2005)

great pics,very nice T's and awsome set up :clap: 

thx for sharing


----------



## Fritz1000 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Chilobrachys "huahini" 0.1 fresh moulted*


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow, very grey freshly molted. I do love those Chilis


----------



## Fritz1000 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Chilobrachys "huahini" with big kokon*


----------



## Fritz1000 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Citharischius crawshayi 0.1 juvenile*


----------



## toyotaman (Sep 10, 2005)

*Somye of my T`s*

This is my cute little 0.0.1 C. huahini (Was sold to me as a "C. guanxiensis")









As posted earlier in the Grammostola Thread, my 0.1 G Rosea "Mr Dizzle"















And the first sighting of my 0.0.1 C. crawshayi since 3 months








Greetz Christian


----------



## Droften (Sep 10, 2005)

I would love to be one of your T's!  You make them feel right at home, great pics post more soon please!


----------



## Kris (Sep 13, 2005)

Cyriopagopus spec. "blue" - Bad picture but the lady is a little bit shy!


----------



## Kris (Sep 13, 2005)

Poecilotheria ornata - 0.1 adult


----------



## Kris (Sep 13, 2005)

Avicularia spec. - 0.1 adult


----------



## Kris (Sep 13, 2005)

Poecilotheria rufilata - 0.1 adult Exoscelett


----------



## Kris (Sep 13, 2005)

Poecilotheria subfusca - 0.1 juvenile


----------



## toyotaman (Oct 10, 2005)

*Time for an update!* 

My 0.0.1 C. huahini enlarged his/her webbing and spends more time outside  







its getting slightly fat  







take a look into his/her home.....








I also posted pics of my rosea in the "Genus Grammostola" Thread, dont want to double-post.

Greetz
Christian


----------



## urban (Oct 10, 2005)

toyotaman, do u have a total overall picture of your c.huahini enclosure? i would lurve to see it..

thnx a lot..


----------



## toyotaman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, here it is:







The Spider lives in a 30x30x30cm cube since approx 8 weeks.
The enclosure is still under construction 

All the soil you can see hanging in the web was moved from under the wood piece!
This is getting larger every day!

Greetz Christian


----------



## Dorian (Oct 18, 2005)

0.1 Theraphosa Aphophysis


----------



## azra3l (Oct 18, 2005)

kris. thats an awesome setup you have there. those tanks may be common to you but ive not seen em anywhere in the uk  you have a linnk to a european supplier?

danke


----------



## Ewok (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah you have a nice collection of spiders Kris, I like your cage set ups too :drool:

lol I just notice this thread is over ayear old


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Oct 20, 2005)

Abosoulty Stunning Photos Dude !!! I love your Photo Threads !!!!
Was it hard to breed your Pink toes ?......Great Looking T's and Even Better Photos !!!!  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Michael G. (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi @ all

0.0.1






0.1






0.1






0.1






0.0.1 (0.1 i guess)






1.0






greetings
Michael

Ps. thanks for your help, Kris... 
Photos are copyrighted by Michael Gruber and Kris Karl


----------



## Kris (Nov 27, 2005)

Very nice pictures!  :clap:  

Poecilotheria miranda 0.1 juvenile


----------



## Kris (Nov 27, 2005)

Poecilotheria subfusca 0.1 juvenile


----------



## aaronrefalo (Nov 27, 2005)

Kris said:
			
		

> Cyriopagopus spec. "blue" - Bad picture but the lady is a little bit shy!


Thats Amazing.....nice nice

Aaron


----------



## Wolfy72 (Nov 27, 2005)

awesome Pics  and great T's  wish my camera took pics like that


----------



## Dorian (Nov 27, 2005)

@ Michael & Kris 
That are very great pics of course :worship: :clap: :worship: 
You're artists ! *bewunder*


----------



## robustum1 (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Kris (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

you´re specimen is a little bit ugly!  
Looks like a WC or am I wrong?


----------



## robustum1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Kris said:
			
		

> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> you´re specimen is a little bit ugly!
> Looks like a WC or am I wrong?


hiho Kris
i dont really know, but when i am buy her,,,,,they say, that is not WC,,,, , and she born  beginn2004
 they mean her molt is long time ago, now i am waiting 
yours is not ugly spec blue? but we wait till my girl molts, then we look again how ugly she is *GG*
sorry for my bad english,


----------



## Kris (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

my picture is also a Cyriopagopus schioedtei. That´s why I´m wondering about yours. But don´t judge a book by it´s cover.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Dec 1, 2005)

robustum1 said:
			
		

>


Very very Nice!

Regards
Brendan


----------



## Kris (Dec 24, 2005)

Poecilotheria subfusca - 1.0 - adult







and again ...


----------



## Kris (Dec 24, 2005)

Cyriopagopus schioedtei - 1.0 - adult


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 24, 2005)

keep them coming you got a great collection there mate


----------



## robustum1 (Dec 27, 2005)

huhu


----------



## tarsier (Dec 27, 2005)

very awesome collections here :worship:


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 27, 2005)

*????*



			
				Kris said:
			
		

> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> you´re specimen is a little bit ugly!
> Looks like a WC or am I wrong?



sorry if i missed it somewhere..but what species is this???


----------



## dr_hemlock2 (Dec 27, 2005)

what kinf of tanks are these i am curious about them as i have seen a few of them arounf the board but thought i would ask you.
james


----------



## wolfpak (Dec 28, 2005)

this is the best picture thread i seen yet


----------



## Michael G. (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi,



			
				xgrafcorex said:
			
		

> sorry if i missed it somewhere..but what species is this???


it´s a (sub)-adult C. schioedtei female.

best regards
Michael


----------



## Bearo (May 20, 2006)

Where did the Germans go ...?


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 20, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> Where did the Germans go ...?


good call..this was a great thread!  come back germans!     and bring pics!


----------



## T.Raab (May 20, 2006)

Hi,

here i will restart


----------



## Michael G. (May 20, 2006)

_T. purpureus_ eggsac







best regards
Michael


----------



## Bearo (May 20, 2006)

do I come up with great ideas or what  
Timo>> I'm not eaven gonna try, what species is it?


----------



## T.Raab (May 21, 2006)

Bearo said:
			
		

> do I come up with great ideas or what
> Timo>> I'm not eaven gonna try, what species is it?


Hi,

its a _Pterinochilus_ sp.


----------



## Kris (Jul 23, 2006)

Alright everybody let´s restart the thead! :clap: 

Poecilotheria subfusca - Sling


----------



## Kris (Jul 23, 2006)

Poecilotheria rufilata - adult female in real sunlight


----------



## Kris (Jul 23, 2006)

Poecilotheria miranda - juvenile female freshly molted


----------



## Kris (Jul 23, 2006)

Poecilotheria ornata - eggsack opened







And one week later


----------



## Kris (Jul 23, 2006)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Mating and Feeding at the same time


----------



## Kris (Jul 23, 2006)

Cyriopagopus spec "blue" - adult female freshly molted


----------



## Michael G. (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,

1.1 _P. miranda_ adult







1.1 _T. purpureus_ adult







some eggsacs....

_T. purpureus_







_A. versicolor_







_P. murinus_ RCF







_P. irminia_ 







_C. schioedtei_ from *Kris* unfortunately bad... 







best wishes,

Michael


----------

